# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Poezi të ndryshme në gjermanisht

## i_paEpuri

Mein Kleiner Bruder UCK-Freiheitskämpfer

                              Noch nicht mal 18 Jahre alt
                              Er wollte sein Abitur abschließen.
                              Aber der Liebe Kosovo war besetzt.
                              Von Serbischen Barbaren und Kanibalen.
                              Seit zehn Jahren üben sie, eine schreckliche Apartheid.
                              In unserem lieben Kosovo 
                              Mein lieber kleiner Bruder der Freiheitskämpfer.

                              Er zog in die Wälder mit, vielen Freunden.
                              Er griff zu den Waffen,
                              weil die serbischen Barbaren keine andere Sprache verstehen.
                           Er wollte die Kinder von den kannibalischen Massakern schützen.
                              Er wollte die Frauen vor Vergewaltigern schützen.
                   Er verteidigte mit vielem jungem Albaner das leben die menschliche zvilisation
                              Mein Lieber kleine Bruder UCK- Kämpfer.

                                                                                          16 Juni 1999 Weingarten

----------


## i_paEpuri

Schweigend

		Schweigend zähl ich meine Exiljahre.
		Schweigend schreibe ich Gedichte über mich selbst
		Schweigend suche ich nach dem Sinn von diesem Leben.
		Schweigend und ganz allein, versuche ich den Tod zu besiegen.
		Schweigend fühle ich mich stark und schwach.
		Schweigend bin ich überall und nirgends!

		Schweigend komme ich oft durch, auch da wo mich niemand akzeptiert.
		Schweigend bestreite ich jeden Tag mein Exil  Leben.
		Schweigend verstecke ich mich in einem Staat,
		da wo mich niemand kennt,  nur meine Name!
		Schweigend bin ich abgehauen. Von Zeugen  die mich ganz gut kannten.
		Schweigend, Schweigend, Schweigend

		Wenn eines Tages über mein Herz
		Die Sonne scheint, Über mein Herz Kosova.
		Dann würde ich der glücklichste Mensch
		Diese Erdballs sein,
		wenn in Kosova wieder die Kinder frei in die Schule gehen können.
		Wenn das schweigen vorbei ist.

								08. April 1997 Weingarten

----------


## rina_

Deine tralle soll mich halten in der dunkelheit natch. 
Denn mein herz soll nicht erkalten. Wenn die einsamkeit erwacht. 
Mein seele darf nich splittern. 
Wen die liebe doch zerbricht. 
Denn ich motchte nicht verbittern. 
Wenn das licht in mir erlischt...

----------


## rina_

Wenn zwei Herzen 

Wenn zwei Herzen sich verlieben
Fängt die Erde an zu schweben
Amors Pfeile sanft getrieben
Ins Gefühls- und Seelenleben
Alte Ängste am Zerstieben
Die Engel der Hoffnung erwachen
Roman der Liebe wird geschrieben
Neu entstehen Glück und Lachen

Wenn zwei Herzen sich berühren
Küssen sich Saturn und Erde
Wege, die zu Sternen führen
An der Kutsche goldne Pferde
Sie bringen uns zu dem Planeten
Auf dem ich ganz dein eigen werde
Wenn unsre Füße ihn betreten
Entzünden sich die Freudenherde

Wenn zwei Herzen sich verbinden
Um für immer eins zu sein
Wolken des Zweifels verschwinden
Du spürst: Ich bin auf ewig dein
Augen von Tränen der Freude erblinden
Wenn wir uns an den Händen halten
Dann werden wir die Liebe finden
Deren Gluten nie erkalten

----------


## rina_

Mit Gott im Gespräch 

Wenn du nichts als Wolken siehst,
Angst vor der Zukunft dich erfasst,
wenn du im Dreck am Boden kniest,
keinen wahren Halt mehr hast,
dann wisse, dass dich einer trägt.
Mit ihm darfst du jetzt sprechen
Über alles, was dich drückt, bewegt,
darfst du dein Schweigen brechen.

Wenn du die Sonne des Lebens genießt,
wenn die Freude dich begleitet,
wenn Liebe, Hoffnung in dir fließt,
nichts mehr dir Schmerz bereitet,
dann wisse, dass da einer ist,
der mit dir lacht, sich mit dir freut.
Wer ihm zu danken nicht vergisst,
den hält sein Arm – auch heut.

----------


## wittstar

> Mein Kleiner Bruder UCK-Freiheitskämpfer
> 
>                               Noch nicht mal 18 Jahre alt
>                               Er wollte sein Abitur abschließen.
>                               Aber der Liebe Kosovo war besetzt.
>                               Von Serbischen Barbaren und Kanibalen.
>                               Seit zehn Jahren üben sie, eine schreckliche Apartheid.
>                               In unserem lieben Kosovo 
>                               Mein lieber kleiner Bruder der Freiheitskämpfer.
> ...


Duket sikur vjersha ketu lart eshte shkruar njehere ne gjuhe tjeter dhe pastaj eshte perkthyer ne gjuhen gjermane.
Keto vargje si dhe nje emision lajmesh qe pashe mbreme me sjellin nderment  kenge te shekullit te 20:Ankesa e partizanit( La complainte du partisan),Endrra e Hitlerit,Le reve de Hitler,si dhe Mrojtja elastike( La defense elastique.)

----------


## brandon

Wirst du immer weiter schweifen ?
Sieh das Gute ist so nah .
Lerne nur das Gluck ,ergreifen
Weil das Gluck ist immer da !


( Do gjithmone te shtegetosh ?
Kerkon fatin tjeter ku ?
Meso fatin ta kerkosh ,
Sepse fati eshte ketu ! )

----------

